# 9mm shield vs 9mm xd sub compact for carrying



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

Ive narrowed it down to one of these two that I'm gonna use for carry, I've heard great things about both of these guns, but i can't really decide which I wanna go with. The shield is slightly smart but by a small amount. The only big difference between the two I notice is the shield with a 7 round mag and the xd sub with a 13 round. The safeties also are different. Is there anything that really puts one over the other that I'm not noticing, or is it a personal preference kind of thing.

Thanks for any info or input


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Shield. I carry one, it's as dependable as the sun rising in the east, and it's made here. What does one have over the other besides made in USA? Check the used gun counter at the LGS, especially if it's a big box store. Count the XD's, then count the Shields. Helpful hint. Don't bother looking for Shields, there won't be any. XD's on the other hand......


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe you're comparing two different platforms. The XDS single stack vs Shield single stack would be a better comparison. XD compact is a wider heavier double stack. The shield is gonna carry better, but the XD holds more BB's. Take your pick.


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

I actually didnt even see the XDS when I was browsing Springfield's site, I saw the XDM. After googling it I found what your talking about. Which after seeing the XDS I think I will be going with the Shield.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Smaller is better, I'd go with the Shield.


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

Well i just picked her up today and added it to the family, love the way it feels in the hand and shoots!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumfighter said:


> Well i just picked her up today and added it to the family, love the way it feels in the hand and shoots!!


Yea, you did good.


----------

